# Sunterra questions



## Hannah (Jun 5, 2006)

Im a newbie to the timeshare business and my husband and I just bought our first timeshare through Sunterra. My first question is, I see people talking about different types of Sunterra-Elite, club select ect, what is difference between the different types? ALso my husband and I are going to start looking for our 2007 vacation, we wanted to go to St.Martin-Flamingo Resort-but it is BOOKED!!! I know I should have booked it a long time ago but we weren't owners till March of 06. What resorts/places would you recommend, we LOVE the south as in Carribbean, Flordia ect. What placed would you all recommend for late Feb./March travel. Also with reasonable airfare-Live in NY. Last question with trading with II do any of the resorts have All Inclusive that you can buy separately or use your points? Thank you all!!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 5, 2006)

Go to search under TUGS BBS (right hand corner of this screen)
key in the word Sunterra,  hit enter and there you will find  many topics about Sunterra.
EX: Title "Club Sunterra Club Select" and "I Like Sunterra Resorts."


----------



## sb1070 (Jun 5, 2006)

Since you just bought in 06 I will assume based on the information I was given would make you a Club Trust points holder.  If you own another timeshare or points in another timeshare system you can bank it with Sunterra for a specific amount of points to be added to your yearly alotment and must be used in the year that you banked it.


Scott


----------



## Spence (Jun 5, 2006)

Hannah said:
			
		

> Im a newbie to the timeshare business and my husband and I just bought our first timeshare through Sunterra. My first question is, I see people talking about different types of Sunterra-Elite, club select ect, what is difference between the different types? ALso my husband and I are going to start looking for our 2007 vacation, we wanted to go to St.Martin-Flamingo Resort-but it is BOOKED!!! I know I should have booked it a long time ago but we weren't owners till March of 06. What resorts/places would you recommend, we LOVE the south as in Carribbean, Flordia ect. What placed would you all recommend for late Feb./March travel. Also with reasonable airfare-Live in NY. Last question with trading with II do any of the resorts have All Inclusive that you can buy separately or use your points? Thank you all!!


If you bought from Sunterra you should have received all sorts of paperwork that answers many of your questions if not, download and read this guide:
https://secure.sunterra.com/US/pdf/SunGlances_Guide.pdf
If you bought from Sunterra you most probably qualify for Club Select  also called SunterraSelect which is the ability to 'bank' non-Sunterra properties for an annual allotment of SunOptions.

Sunterra Elite is described in the guide above
there are three levels depending on how many points you have
Silver  15K
Gold  30K
Platinum  50K
and they give differing levels of benefits described in the guide above


----------



## madmitch (Jun 7, 2006)

SPENCE (and others)
When I log onto SunterraSelect my ClubSunterra Log-in Works.
I can pull up listings and the BOOK IT button is available for me.
In your humble and knowledgable opinion, could this mean I'm a "member" of SunterraSelect and might be able to bank my non-Sunterra week into their system for Points? (If so, finding out how to do that is a saga to follow)
To be honest, so far, the 6500 points I purchased off a former-Epic owner are showing few limitations, and without asking Sunterra directly, I just don't know if I need to go for the $2995 upgrade, and exactly what it'll offer me.
Unfortunately, my next visit to a Sunterra Sales Center will be at San Luis Bay Inn, not Las Vegas or other former Epic Resort, and SLBI Sales force just don't get it, and always come back with a $9,995 (or similar) counter-offer for new EOY points. yes I know, hey have to pay for that salty beach air some way.
(SLBI Sales can be as much fun as listening to Wroman/RCI-Points people at my Lake Tahoe resort... they want me to buy more time but in Texas!)


----------



## Spence (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone associated with Club Sunterra or the 'Trust' would be able to book on SunterraSelect.  I don't believe that this necessarily means that you belong to Club Select that allows you to bank your non-Sunterra weeks.


----------

